# [Greatest Movie Villain] John Doe vs Anton Chigurh



## masamune1 (Jan 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D30mjWsC8C4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKrekMKl_Vk[/YOUTUBE]

The wrath of God versus the Devil with the martian haircut.

Who triumphs?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

John Doe no contest, Kevin Spacey was amazing just amazing. The perfect villain next to Patrick . I wish we could see the people who vote


----------



## Federer (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll go with John Doe, because I haven't seen the other movie. Yes, I know, I feel ashamed.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 5, 2009)

Anton Chigurh is amazing.  He is a force of nature like no other villain.  The scene of him in the gas station with the old man is one of the best villain scenes ever, up there with Joker's interrogation.  I was really expecting him to walk all over this competition until TDK Joker, and even then it would be a hard choice for me.

John Doe was awesome, and a great villain, but Anton was amazing.  One of the best sociopaths ever on screen.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2009)

Difficult choice. I think John Doe was more evil(especially considering he didnt have much screentime but left an impression).

Anton has become more iconic so Ill go with him.


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2009)

Anton was completely unconnected from the world which is ultimately why I'm going to vote for him.

It's a tough choice though. John Doe was a great villain as well.


----------



## Koi (Jan 5, 2009)

Chigurh, because not only did he nearly give me nightmares, but the scene with him and the older man in the gas station has to be the most viscerally tense scene I've ever seen.  That scared the shit out of me.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is the tightest contest thusfar, so I'm posting to keep it near the top of the page.

For the record, John Doe was the better villain as far as I am concerned.


----------



## escamoh (Jan 5, 2009)

anton chigurh


----------



## Para (Jan 6, 2009)

Doe. There's something about the sly bastards of the world that makes them scarier to me than an all-out psychopath.


----------



## Federer (Jan 6, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> This is the tightest contest thusfar, so I'm posting to keep it near the top of the page.
> 
> For the record, John Doe was the better villain as far as I am concerned.



Yep, giving Pitt a present with his wife's head is greatest villain work and telling him she was pregnant is


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2009)

Anton had better hair then John Doe.


----------



## Para (Jan 6, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> Yep, giving Pitt a present with his wife's head is greatest villain work and telling him she was pregnant is



It's always the quiet ones...


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 6, 2009)

Two fantastic characters: on the whole, I think I'll give it to Chigurh.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 6, 2009)

It might be officially tied now, but before that last vote Doe was _just_ ahead, and I gave it to him.

Now he faces the Sith.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 6, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> I'll go with John Doe, because I haven't seen the other movie. Yes, I know, I feel ashamed.


Gay, Anton should have gotten it since this was a vote for John.


----------



## Federer (Jan 6, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Gay, Anton should have gotten it since this was a vote for John.



Hey, sometimes you can't win.


----------

